

The $62,550 machine no one bought - Honeywell's Kitchen Computer remembered - astrec
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/27/tob_kitchen_computer/

======
meredydd
This is begging for a link to Val Henson's photoset of her with this
delightful monstrosity at the Computer History Museum...

<http://www.valhenson.org/kitchen.html>

(Context: Val wrote chunkfs and large chunks of ZFS, among other things)

~~~
astrec
Love it. Thankyou.

------
helveticaman
They priced it wrong by almost $3,000.

